# Mixing Betta's with Other Fish!



## swissescapes (Dec 31, 2007)

I am soooo amaze at how well my Male betta gets along with My 2 Molly's!Betta's Have soo much beauty and grace! I truly do beleave with enough space..the Betta is a very social Fish..Not this Meat Fighting Fish!
I would really like to put My Female Betta in with the Male betta..I think it would be quite interesting to Watch them Mate..lol


----------



## bee (Sep 21, 2007)

it is considered that a betta maybe mixed with fish if the tank is 20 gallsons are larger with plenty of plants or hiding space. if your tank is smaller and you notice your betta is puffing up its gills or following yoru fish around it may look like "getting along" but really he is harassing your fish.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Male bettas are relatively tolerant of other fish until it comes to members of their own and their own sex. If you are intending to breed bettas, I would suggest getting 2-3 females per male. The male will continuously harass a single female if he is ready to breed and she is not. He may even drive her to the point of killing her. Not good.

I would add floating plants such as elodea to the tank. This will provide cover for the females until they are receptive and help to anchor the bubble nest.


----------



## swissescapes (Dec 31, 2007)

herefishy said:


> Male bettas are relatively tolerant of other fish until it comes to members of their own and their own sex. If you are intending to breed bettas, I would suggest getting 2-3 females per male. The male will continuously harass a single female if he is ready to breed and she is not. He may even drive her to the point of killing her. Not good.
> 
> I would add floating plants such as elodea to the tank. This will provide cover for the females until they are receptive and help to anchor the bubble nest.


Yes thank u...Very Good advice!


----------

